# ESI Chunky grips for DH?



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

I'm rocking ESI Racer grips on XC and AM bikes and love them. DH rig however was old proven lock-ons (Peaty's edition). 
Last trip to N* just chewed my hands with bad blisters and it got me thinking that only feature I'm looking for lock-on vs. ESI Racer Edge is size, so I looked at ESI Chunky as an option.

I just installed them and size feels right with nice amount of cushion but strong grip nonetheless. Haven't got any riding time on them since still waiting for frame.

So, anyone rocking those on DH rigs? Anything to watch for? 
They tend to get damaged more easily and grip may feel different when wet from what I seen on my other bikes.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Stalk said:


> I'm rocking ESI Racer grips on XC and AM bikes and love them. DH rig however was old proven lock-ons (Peaty's edition).
> Last trip to N* just chewed my hands with bad blisters and it got me thinking that only feature I'm looking for lock-on vs. ESI Racer Edge is size, so I looked at ESI Chunky as an option.
> 
> I just installed them and size feels right with nice amount of cushion but strong grip nonetheless. Haven't got any riding time on them since still waiting for frame.
> ...


No drawbacks in my opinion EXCEPT they tear up easily. I knocked a chunk out on a tree yesterday. So figure on going through a few pairs a season, but I love how comfortable and firm they are.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

I just recently put the chunkies on my Scythe for DH. Love them. 

But since they get chewed so easily I wrapped the ends with electrical tape. So far so good.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Been running 'em since last season. As JMH mentioned, they tear up a bit easy but they're crazy comfy. Every once in a while I'll have a big off and find a grip ripped to shreds. I keep a few spare sets around and keep running them. The weight savings is about 60g over traditional lock-ons which is a real nice bonus. That's a serious chunk of weight for almost no cost (except when you tear up your grips).

FWIW, I just picked up a set of Renthal Kevlar grips. They're quite soft just holding them out of the package and promise really good durability since they're kevlar reinforced. Weight wise, the ESI's are 60g and the Renthals came in at 101g but the grips themselves are only 72g, they came with really beefy end-cap/plugs that I see no value in. If you use some super minimal end caps you should be all-in at about 80-85g with the Renthals and durability to last a full season (in theory).


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Thanks. This pretty much confirm what I was expecting. They do tear-up easily, even on AM bike I'm on the third set, but they feel so good


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

I ran a set this spring. They didn't last until the end of spring. Tis a shame, they felt great, were nice and light but got destroyed in no time,


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

- ESI Chunky or Racer's Edge with gloves, depending on hand size, glove thickness, and preference
- ODI Sensus without gloves


And of course....Lock-on type grips for those without access to a compressor. But...

I prefer not having a metal clamp take up otherwise usable grip space. Also, the metal clamps can be painful in a crash.


*shrug*


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Kyle2834 said:


> ODI Sensus without gloves


hmm, aren't those just swayze's? TheSensus.com only sells white and black swayze's though... ODI has purple and red too... is there a difference?

i recommend the swayze's a lot. have em on my DH and SS bike.. i you want black or white i'd order from the sensus so you can get some cool sensus stickers...


----------

